# Headset for Dual



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

Bought a great looking Dual frame and am taking the components from my Colnago to build up. The frame does not have a headset. Do I need a special headset for it? (2005 frame... maybe 2004)
Thanks!!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

You need an integrated headset..concealed, whatever they call em. Mine uses a campy chorus. Nothing special. Good ride, btw.

Don Hanson


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Don. I cannot wait to get it ready to ride! Looks like a beautiful frame. 
I found a Cane Creek integrated headset "Campy". Should work fine?
-Jeff


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

better yet.... just found a deal online for a chorus!
Jeff


----------

